# eCabinets



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

I see eCabinets talked about on woodworking forums but when I log into the eCabinet site I see no way to purchase it. Is it free?? Or just a trial then they hit you with the fee??:nerd:


----------



## vindaloo (May 30, 2009)

Never seen it mentioned here, anyone who designs using any form of CAD seems to use sketchup which, same as any software, has a learning curve. Lots of help on using sketchup will be got from here.


----------



## Dan3103 (Feb 12, 2014)

If it's this program at eCabinet Systems Software, the licensing agreement says it's free...

eCabinet Systems Software License Agreement


----------

